# Scope for .300 WSM



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey guys i've gotten some good info off this website for all my other questions so i figured id ask again. My wife got me a Tikka T3 Lite for my birthday this year and i have been looking at scopes ever since but just cant make up my mind. What do you guys think would be a good scope for this gun. I couldnt wait to shoot it so i put a Tasco that i had laying around the house. Once i got it zeroed it was shooting groups of 3 at about an 1.5" @ 100 yrds. Now it's all over the map so i dont know whats going on and i really cant afford to keep messing with it and to be just throwing lead at $42 a box. I want to get a good scope and I have been looking at Leupold and Nikon and am looking to spend about $250-$400. I know thats kind of a wide budget but thats all i got right now. I'm open to all feed back and suggestions. Thanks in andvance.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I bought a .270 wsm this spring, I ended up putting a 4.5-14 nikon buckmasters on it, 300 plus rings. Im happy with it, like you I only had so much money after rings and a case I was over the 400 mark.


----------



## heitmann13 (Mar 11, 2008)

I had a 4.5-14 Nikon Buckmaster on my 300 WSM and it worked just fine. The only reason I switched is because I upgraded.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a Tikka in 300wsm and put a Zeiss Conquest 3x9 on it and love it. Its at the upper end of your price range but beats the buckmaster hands down.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a 4 to 16 Buckmaster on my 300 WSM right now, but those rifles almost cry out for a nice 2X7 32mm. I would like to put the Burris with bullet drop compensation on mine.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I think you can get a nsx 2.5-10 x32 and that would blow the burris out of the water but it should as it probally costs twice as much


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The Nightforce is going to run about $1400 while the Burris is $199. Us retired guys have to go cheap.


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry and I know its been a while but thanks for all the replies guys. I am still looking for one, I moved and just never got a chance to really look again. I have been looking lately and I think i might have my mind made up on possibly a Redfield. They seem like a good scope from the reviews i have read. Any other scopes out there in the $400 range that would be good for this gun.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

vortex is another option you could check out libertyoptics.com great guy and great customer service


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Vortex Viper is a great option. Not so sure about Redfield quality. I have owned 3 different Buckmasters and currently own 0. That should tell you some thing.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a Tikka T3 300 WSM with a 3x9x40 Ziess Conquest = AWESOME COMBO!

I used a Cabelas voucher to get the $400 scope for $315


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a 3x9x40 ziess conquest on a 7mm rem mag. Very clear scope and gathers light well. I held up a similarly priced nikon Monarch and a Luepold var xII the conquest was by far the clearest and brightest. In my opinion. Cost me 399.99 plus tax.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Scopes do not gather light they allow what light is available to pass through with the aid of optical coatings. Just a little pet peeve about mine that people think scopes gather light. i would also go with the zeiss out of the leupy and nikon.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Kurt, you obviously don't have any high end European optics! They put light gathering elves inside their scopes. They are kind of like light herders, they go out with little crooks and herd the photons into the scope! I have heard about em, but never seen em!


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

sorry scope snobs.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

:rollin:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

fox412 said:


> sorry scope snobs.


thank you for the compliment.  Oh attention to detail who needs it


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey, I am serious! I don't have any in my IORs because the Romanian Light Elf Union was on strike. They must not have thought a 17% pay raise was good enough! uke:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Heres a picture of one of my elves. Hired mine from a little farther north. They work cheaper too.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks like a festive little buggar! What scope do you have him working in?


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Zeiss Conquest 3x9. Great scope, he works his little butt off.


----------

